# Brainstorming - LumberJock Shop Made Swap Winter 2015



## Mosquito

Some of the participants in the previous shop made tool swap have started to roll ideas around to come up with something for the next swap item. We're thinking something maybe a little more "out of the normal" swap items this time around.

*We've done:*

Planes (twice)
Mallets (twice)
Saws
Marking gauges
Marking knives
Dovetail related tools
Measuring Marking/Layout
Boxes a few times (though mostly independent of the "shop made tool swap" group)

*Some ideas so far:*

Grease Pot
Measuring Marking or Layout
Restored vintage tool
Cutting board
Levels
Plumb Bobs
Clamps/vises
Bench Hooks/Brushes/Accessories
Re-purposed Tools (Saw blade scrapers, screw drivers from chisel, etc)
Box Swap
Shop Art
Screw drivers
Turning tools
Wooden Toys
Card scraper sets (card scrapers, burnisher and file holder)
Frame saws
Pencil Sharpener
Squares

Voting is set up here, pick up to 3: http://kwiksurveys.com/s/TxQlMNw7
Password (Case sensative) is: LJSwap


----------



## terryR

cool idea, Mos!

Wooden vises could be fun?


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was thinking, something more like a "benchtop vise" or "appliance" as I've seen them referred to as. Something like what you posted, or maybe a smaller benchtop moxon, or bench on bench, etc. Could be fun, but I 'm partially fearful of shipping lol


----------



## CL810

Levels are fun to make. I made this pocket size level one day when i got sick of using a cheap plastic level.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh..


----------



## jordanp

Vices and or levels sound cool..

Also we did to measuring marking/layout (once)
Clamps could be tough on shipping costs.. (Long Packages.. no pun intended)


----------



## Mosquito

We did Jordan, but I couldn't remember if that was the dovetail related one I was thinking of or not. I added it to the list anyway.

Yeah, clamps could get tough, unless they were smaller clamps or wood screw clamps or something


----------



## CFrye

Bench hooks?
That level is sweet, CL810!


----------



## chrisstef

Bench brushes would be kinda cool too. Maybe I can join a swap again now that ive gots me a proper bench to work on.


----------



## CFrye

Miniature planes! I would love to see someone build a mini rabbit plane like this


----------



## Mosquito

lol A rabbet plane. I wonder if it actually works? That wedge looks huge for the size of the opening lol

I added bench hooks and brushes to the list of ideas


----------



## Hammerthumb

I voted for levels last time. I was not planning to be in the next swap due to some ongoing back problems, but might reconsider if we do levels. Don't want to sway anyone else's decision though.


----------



## john2005

> That s what I was thinking, something more like a "benchtop vise" or "appliance" as I ve seen them referred to as. Something like what you posted, or maybe a smaller benchtop moxon, or bench on bench, etc. Could be fun, but I m partially fearful of shipping lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Agree on both counts. I like the idea but would hate to see the shipping bill.


----------



## waho6o9

Good one Candy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

We had a box swap last year also. Fun!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

How about something from some thing else.
Scraper from a saw blade
screw driver from a chisel
plane hammer from plumbing parts
you get the drift.
or clamps and vise,near have enough of those.


----------



## Iguana

I was looking around my shop today, seeing if there was anything I needed, and that would become my idea for the swap. I found that I have 7 marking gauges, 5 levels, 4 mallets. Countless planes - well, more than I have fingers and toes. Only 1 bench brush, but I only have 1 bench. There are 6 cutting boards in the kitchen. I have 3 plumb bobs, none of which I've ever used. I made about 30 (yes, thirty) marking knifes for that swap, still have 20 left. What I could use is a CNC machine, but shipping would get expensive. There's even beer in the shop fridge - though that can be addressed.

What I don't have in my shop is non-useful things. Decoration, in other words. My proposal, therefore, is shop art. Not necessarily shop-themed art, but art to be placed in the shop. Hung on a wall, perhaps, or set on a window sill. Not to be set on the workbench - Lord knows there's too many thinga on that already.

And no, a plane with a dull iron doesn't count. Not useful, true, but easy to rectify.

So, yeah. Get creative. Make some totally non-functional ART!


----------



## terryR

I have also thought of art for trade; sorta wide open for interpretation! LOL!
But a very fresh idea…










(decorated gourds in my shop)


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for all the ideas guys! I've added repurposed tools, boxes, and shop art to the list.

I like the idea of shop art, that would be fun i think. I'll also be moving into a much larger shop with much more wall space so that would be useful!


----------



## jmartel

What about a general purpose "Bench Accessory" swap? Then people can make things like bench dogs, bench hooks, does feet, vises, tool trays, cupholders etc.

And you can add Boxes to the "already done" category since I led that swap last year.


----------



## jeffswildwood

There is a project I have always wanted to try. Find a (working) radio, take out the insides and make what looks like a working antique radio. Would this be shop art also?


----------



## lateralus819

I love Jeff's Idea. Very cool.

I like the vice idea too.


----------



## Mosquito

Jeff, I would probably count that as art. I love antique radios (I have a hard time walking past them all at antique stores).


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I got a fancy for old wood handle screwdrivers ! How about each to create there own twist on a screwdriver and the blade can be made by their choice of scrap metal laying around.


----------



## Boatman53

I will second the screw driver, and bench accessories.
Jim


----------



## BadJoints

Both the shop art and a 'bench accessory' category sound good to me.

With the bench accessory category, I would like a picture of the recipients bench at the very start, so that I could tailor it to actually be useful with his setup.


----------



## Ripthorn

Bench accessories or art sound fun. I have had a hankering to try my hand at some London pattern screwdriver handles for a while, but no real reason to get around to it just yet. Could do something like a split nut driver, plane screwdriver, or regular old screwdrivers. Could be fun.


----------



## Mosquito

I've added screw drivers as a separate entity to the list, as it seems to have come up a few times. Keep the ideas comin'!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Would screwdrivers be a "lathe required" project? Or is there another way to make the handles that I don't see.


----------



## Mosquito

drill press, spoke shaves, rasps, anything to remove wood? I guess it may require more creativity if someone doesn't have a lathe (I don't have one myself). I made a handle for a split nut driver that a fellow LJ made for me with out one, just ended up using a spoke shave to round part of the handle, similar to how I make my rounded mallet handles.

It is a valid concern, though. I was just thinking to myself as I added it to the list, that it may deter people from joining, who may not have a lathe


----------



## jmartel

You can make octagonal handles, shaped handles, or even round handles just by using a block plane and sandpaper or rasps.


----------



## JayT

> Would screwdrivers be a "lathe required" project? Or is there another way to make the handles that I don t see.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


This project from BRK should answer that question



Also, I made chisel handles on a drill press. Another option for anyone is to knock together a quick bungee lathe. I made one in just a couple hours, inspired by this blog post

http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/bench-top-lathe/

He's also got a rough plan in this post

http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/bench-top-lathe-the-plan/

Just watching at this point, not voting-not sure I'll have time to participate in the next swap. Between woodworking project queue, work projects scheduled for January and some other outside stuff, that time of year is going to be very busy already.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

You don't have to have a lathe to make a screwdriver. Basic tools will be plenty and your creative process will come into play as to being resourceful into how you fashion the handle, make the blade and tang, mate the blade to the handle, and the finishing process. It won't require a lot of investment other than your time a scrap piece of metal and hardwood. I've got a box of old short bun feet and table legs around and if I wanted to I could hack up one of Mamas old candlesticks and I'm sure she wouldn't notice, Ha. I love the old London pattern handles but you could also do something like a perfect handle style fastening the handles like a knife. One that I have been amining to fashion up is a ball type handle with a inset blade that you leave by your sharpening jig to crank down the tightening screw. We all have a drawer full of old plastic handle screwdrivers and you could pop off one of those for a blade. There is the option of making multiples at the same time to have one for yourself or gift to someone else.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/152266

How about using a drill for a lathe?


----------



## Ocelot

Wooden toys.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I stand corrected, no lathe require. Seems I saw a video of Izzy swan using a table saw for this application. This might be fun, as long as the ones I make don't tun into shop art lol.


----------



## CL810

Is there a source for screwdriver shanks? Lee Valley no longer has complete sets.


----------



## sepeck

What are they missing that would make it a complete set?
Lee Valley Screw Driver Shanks


----------



## CL810

The 3/16" and 1/4" flat head and #1 and #2 Phillips are are no longer available. Other than that your good to go.


----------



## TheFridge

wouldnt mind turning a couple items. Maybe try some London pattern stuff. Have a bunch of mahogany to use anyway. Count me in. Could always use another #2 flathead and Philips.

Lowes has kobalt screwdrivers for cheap and they are pretty good. Could just break the plastic handles off.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/londPatternChiselH/londPatternChH-03.asp

Mr. Thompson has a great tutorial on London patterns

I'm down for turning some handles, sounds like fun.


----------



## sepeck

> The 3/16" and 1/4" flat head and #1 and #2 Phillips are are no longer available. Other than that your good to go.
> 
> - CL810


Oh Hey! Those N/A mean something! Well shoot. I was planning on picking up a set at some point. Guess that point went away.

I have this in my favorites to attempt someday.


----------



## donwilwol

The shop art idea is kind of growing on me. I collect the perfect handle screwdrivers so I could replace them, even with a cool LJ swap driver.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Seems the screwdriver set project is taking on steam. May have to sacrifice a kobalt to see how easy the handle come off. Break out the safety glasses and big hammer!

A screwdriver set seems fun. I'm down for trying a set. A thousand ideas running through my head. sepeck and waho6o9 were a great inspiration.


----------



## MNclone

If you are close to a Harbor Freight, they have the multibit screwdrivers for cheap/free with coupon.


----------



## terryR

I've hammered and cut ugly handles off more brands of screwdrivers than I can remember. Love wood; hate plastic. I don't even drink out of plastic!

Recently, I discovered these Grace drivers, and I'm done making my own. Well-balanced, tips fit screws exactly so no damage to either, BLO finish, made in USA.










$7-9 each…worth every penny IMO.

I don't understand why lesser screwdrivers are even made for sale!

Rumor had it Grace was making their shanks available for sale a year ago. I haven't researched it, though…


----------



## CL810

I can't remember which thread it was on but a bunch of us placed orders for their shanks. I received an email from Grace asking which sets of shanks and how many I wanted. They also said they would get back to me regarding fulfillment date, etc. Never heard a thing.

Just went to their website and no shank sets available.

Tools for working wood has a 6 piece set for $40.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Since I bought these I'd been thinking on making a few graduated sets out of some Olive wood and a few old 12" saw plates. As far as the ferrules I think those could take a little rummaging to find.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.apexhandtools.com/brands/xcelite/index.cfm?model_list=1&att_id=XCE001&att1=Screwdrivers&att2=Series%2099?reg;

Gotta keep looking for graduate sets


----------



## Babieca

I know it's not everybody's cuppa, but it looks like turning tools haven't been done.


----------



## Mosquito

Added to the list. We can go through and figure out which one we want to do next, and keep the list active for future swaps I think


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Frame, Buck saw, Hand Router, fixed card scraper burnisher and file holder, English square, wooden clock, etc


----------



## wormil

Pencil sharpener


----------



## MTMan2

How about wooden toys?


----------



## BadJoints

MY revised list:
Frame Saw
Shop Art

Screwdrivers just don't do anything for me.


----------



## Ocelot

> How about wooden toys?
> 
> - MTMan2


I suggested that, but nobody noticed.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the ideas guys, updated the list to include most of them (some could be grouped in with current or past ones)


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, we've got a good sized list. What's the plan, a vote?


----------



## woodcox

If "shop art" is chosen, I vote that Billy(ninja assassin) be excluded from the swap. I mean dang…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97238
Everything would be so avant-garde after that


----------



## waho6o9

Billys' project's a classic!


----------



## JayT

Why exclude him? Obviously he would set the bar for design and execution, but you would have a chance to be the recipient. Who wouldn't want an original piece of Ninja shop art?


----------



## john2005

^exactly


----------



## Mosquito

^ Ha!

I've put together a multi-option survey to gauge interest in the ideas we've outlined so far. I have it set up so you can pick up to 3 favorites. I'll compile of a list of the top 5 categories next week sometime, and we can go from there. Sound good?

Password (Case sensative) is: LJSwap
http://kwiksurveys.com/s/TxQlMNw7


----------



## jordanp

Hey I'm down for screw drivers

Here is one a did a while back..


----------



## jordanp

I voted on the survey but it is not letting me view the results..


----------



## waho6o9

Done voting as well, thanks Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for jumin' in to vote guys! Jordan, I don't see a way of making the results public from the site that I'm using to do it. I can get a link, but it requires creating an account and logging in, and even then I'm guessing it won't show up as accessible to someone who didn't create the survey. :-/


----------



## sepeck

That's actually am amazingly challenging set of choices to make for me. Of course, I've only done two of these.


----------



## jordanp

Mos,
Yea you have to many choices for everyone, So i will help simplify it "SCREW DRIVERS" 
your welcome.


----------



## ToddJB

Ballet in. Re-purpose, Screw Drivers, and Levels for this guy. I might even re-purpose a screw driver into a level, or vise versa


----------



## JayT

> Ballet in.
> 
> - ToddJB


You dance? First we have stef doing fashion shows in the SOTS thread and now Todd doing ballet. And you think you know a guy from his internet presence. Figured the beard would keep you from getting many roles.


----------



## Mosquito

> Ballet in. Re-purpose, Screw Drivers, and Levels for this guy. I might even re-purpose a screw driver into a level, or vise versa
> 
> - ToddJB


Putting a tube bubble level in a screwdriver handle, and a round bubble on the end to make sure you drive those screws either perfectly vertical or perfectly horizontal? I'm sensing a winner! lol


----------



## ToddJB

> Ballet in.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> You dance? First we have stef doing fashion shows in the SOTS thread and now Todd doing ballet. And you think you know a guy from his internet presence. Figured the beard would keep you from getting many roles.
> 
> - JayT


Don't pretend you do not remember posing with me for this picture.


----------



## jordanp




----------



## JayT

Todd, you promised never to bring that up again, you know how much I hate being seen in purple. I'm gonna go pout now.


----------



## jmartel

Voted, although I may or may not have time to participate. Not sure yet.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> ?


?? Nothing Purple for me please


----------



## drewpy

Is there a beginners swap?


----------



## Mosquito

Drew, this is the beginners swap  There's always varying experience in who participates in these swaps, but the idea is that whomever participates does the best they can, and pushes themselves to possibly try something new; something they haven't (or possibly wouldn't have) made otherwise. It's part of the spirit of the swaps, if you will. Making something for a fellow enthusiast.


----------



## ToddJB

^ truths


----------



## drewpy

Thanks for the info Mosquito. Sounds fun


----------



## waho6o9

It is Drew, welcome to your first LJ Swap!

It's a lot of fun.


----------



## 489tad

Voted. Im not sure if I can participate, well see. Thanks Mos.


----------



## bearkatwood

I want to borrow an infill plane  A pretty one with brass and rosewood. I promise I will give it back. 
You wouldn't want any of my shop made tools, they look juvenile.


----------



## terryR

Voted for pencil sharpener 3times.


----------



## Slyy

Voted


----------



## drewpy

Voted


----------



## jeffswildwood

Voted


----------



## terryR

Too late to consider a wife swap?


----------



## jmartel

I think there's a section on craigslist for that.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Too late to consider a wife swap?
> 
> - terryR


Hardly used. lol
Voted.
How do you make a pencil sharper?


----------



## sepeck

> Voted.
> How do you make a pencil sharper?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Have a look at this video. It seems to go over the tools required to properly sharpen a pencil. I believe it was filmed at Roy Underhill's school.


----------



## jordanp

I use a Chisel to sharpen my pencils.. Steven that video is a classic..


----------



## terryR

Great video!


----------



## JayT

Utility knife for carpenters pencil. Mechanical pencil for furniture marking.

and

I cannot stand that video! Watched part of it once and quit when my brain cells started screaming as they died. I usually love satire and spoofs, but his attempted humor just doesn't work for me.


----------



## wormil

> How do you make a pencil sharper?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


http://www.officemuseum.com/sharpener_gallery_1800s.htm


----------



## jordanp

Sooooo whats the verdict, Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

We have a definite winner in this round, not sure if we feel like taking the top five results and having everyone vote for just one or take the winner out of that whole long list?

Results as follows

1st (36%)Shop Art2nd (22% each)Screw Drivers
Boxes
Bench Accessories
(3-way tie, interestingly)5th (20%)Grease Pot


I know that adds up to more than 100%, but the percentage is the % of total *voters* that voted for it, not the % of all the votes that were made (since I allowed for up to 3)


----------



## Ripthorn

I don't have any strong preferences, so I will abstain from voting. However, I will participate if I have time this go round. The last swap's project took me a while. Hmm, maybe I could pass off one of my infill prototypes as "shop art"? Objections?


----------



## jmartel

I say just go with shop art. It was a clear winner. And it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Mosquito

Brian, per Mark's criteria, as long as it's non-functional 

Maybe a cut-away to show off the innards? Frame that and I'd hang it on the wall lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Oh, I can do non-functional


----------



## Ripthorn

Ooohh, better idea. A printout of my master plans along with a cutaway of said plans. Hmm, this could work out well for me, as I need to test a new design to see if it will work. Well now…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm good with just going "Shop Art". What do others think?


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man - Shop Art would be a stretch for me. I make things that end up being nonfunctional, but they never start out with that being the goal. I need a muse.


----------



## Mosquito

I like "abstract" lol


----------



## jmartel

Just go for a Salvador Dali style.


----------



## drewpy

Is a broken scroll saw blade considered art?


----------



## CFrye

> Is a broken scroll saw blade considered art?
> 
> - drewpy


Maybe. Is it still in the piece that broke it?

Out of curiosity, how many folks participated in the voting, Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

It's showing 45 unique responses


----------



## CFrye

Thanks!


----------



## fatandy2003

Unfortunately my shop is not big enough or organized enough for "shop art". I will have to be out if that is the final verdict, but I'll follow along to stay involved.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think I could do shop art. I have an idea or two running through my head. The idea I have would not be large, I gather there will be a size restraint, but should be nice if I can pull it off.


----------



## jordanp

Dang I thought screw drivers would win for sure..


----------



## CL810

+1^


----------



## jmartel

You could make a giant screwdriver and call it shop art. I thought bench accessories would take it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Screwdrivers,Boxes and Bench accessories came in 2nd with 22% each, which adds to 66% of the vote. Why not go with this group of 3 and we wouldn't be locked into one thing such as Art. Dunno !


----------



## Mosquito

I'm up for whatever, I probably won't be in this one either, since I'll be moving over the next month, and then will have a lot of shop stuff packed for a little while…


----------



## esmthin

> Screwdrivers,Boxes and Bench accessories came in 2nd with 22% each, which adds to 66% of the vote. Why not go with this group of 3 and we wouldn t be locked into one thing such as Art. Dunno !
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


 I like that idea!


----------



## Iguana

Well, I think all y'all know what my vote was. But I'm sensing some of you have a reluctance to let your inner creative spirit out. Art can be functional, that's just not its primary purpose. Think a clock - even Dali got in on that action.

But just so you know - anyone who takes a "vintage" saw and paints a rustic scene on it should be condemned to using dull tools for a minimum of 1 year per square inch of paint. 

Actually, no


----------



## shipwright

I like the Shop Art idea. 
It gives us all a chance to air out our creativity and have a little fun but I agree with Mark that "not having any useful function" should not be a qualifier for what constitutes art. 
This is precisely the narrow view that keeps much very fine woodworking "art" out of art shows and galleries.


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't think the implications were non-functional as in not being able to be useful other than to look at, but apparently I was wrong. I meant non-functional as in not an otherwise usable tool


----------



## john2005

Just catching up and voted. Did I turn the tide? Ha!

Agree on art being functional.


----------



## TheFridge

Shop art? Oh I have something alright. Still prefer screwdrivers.


----------



## sepeck

Take a saw, super glue a screw driver to it and paint a picture of Mark Kornell looking at it in horror. 

I'll have to think about art. Hrmmmm…...


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I'm gonna make a wooden chicken, that you wind up with a handmade screwdriver. Just gotta figure where to insert the windup spring.


----------



## rance

What Paul said.


----------



## terryR

ideas?

miniature planes or any tool, wooden replica of a tool, framed vintage photo, wooden truck or vehicle, useless gears meshing together, carved totem or paperweight (too functional), shop sign or flag, decorative round tuit…


----------



## jordanp

Wooden sign that reads "Galoot rest area ahead"


----------



## DLK

I just got my old Dunlop Lathe up and running and chisel rack for it. So I'm in favor of screwdrivers too.

I think I voted to late. Hmmm.

I'm not sure what shop art is. Could we have a definition?

I have some pretty over rusted can't be (or I don't want to) restored tools that are basically art or boat anchors.

Well I see some have posted some ideas.

My wife would like this.


----------



## Iguana

Have we talked about who is going to be the swap coordinator? IIRC, there was a.bit of discussion at the end of the last swap's thread butbwas there a conclusion?


----------



## Mosquito

Sorry, I got side tracked with some house stuff!

We haven't really talked about it in this one yet. I probably shouldn't volunteer, since I'll be moving over the next month or so. From what people who have hosted have said before, it's not too hard, apparently lol.

I'll probably let whomever decides to volunteer decide whether they want to go with Shop art, or hold another 1-choice voting to see which one wins out that way.


----------



## wormil

That's pretty big of you to allow the actual swap runner to run the swap, lol.


----------



## Tugboater78

The talk of screwdrivers reminds me that ssomeone was in contact with a vendor about selling shafts without handles. Cant remember the vendor.. or if anything ever came of it.


----------



## CL810

Tug, it was Grace and nothing came of it. I emailed with the president of the company and he said as soon as he got enough orders he would have them fulfilled by his supplier. Never heard from him again.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, it was Grace and nothing came of it. I emailed with the president of the company and he said as soon as he got enough orders he would have them fulfilled by his supplier. Never heard from him again.
> 
> - CL810


Aye, I have a set of them on my list of tools that I find I want more and more..

Don't really like the look of the handles, maybe I shall make my own, one day..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Seems finding the shanks are difficult to not available. Lee valley stopped selling them and the other (grace?) seems unresponsive. I had decided that if screwdrivers are the swap I would have to buy a set and remove the handles for the shanks. Big hammer and a hack saw.


----------



## terryR

> Have we talked about who is going to be the swap coordinator? IIRC, there was a.bit of discussion at the end of the last swap s thread butbwas there a conclusion?
> 
> - Mark Kornell


I nominate Mark for moderator.


Guys, another way to get nice driver shanks…1/2" round steel and mapp gas and a hammer…


----------



## DLK

> Seems finding the shanks are difficult to not available. Lee valley stopped selling them and the other (grace?) seems unresponsive. I had decided that if screwdrivers are the swap I would have to buy a set and remove the handles for the shanks. Big hammer and a hack saw.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Lee Valley does sell them, but some sizes are no longer available.

Took another look. Most of the sizes you would want are indeed no longer available. Too bad.

If we can't find a source for them, then i guess I'm for shop art.


----------



## bondogaposis

You can make your own screw driver shanks for slotted screws from round bar stock , like these that LN sells. or they can be made from flat stock like this old Sargent. Mcmaster Carr sells tool steel for either of these options.









For the other types of driver heads you could fashion a screw driver from long shank driver bits like these.


----------



## DLK

O.K. I am no longer in favor of making screw drivers.

Instead I vote that we make turnscrews, like what *bondogaposis* shows.

I may just make some anyway!

(If you want to search for them remember turnscrew is one word.  )


----------



## summerfi

Just saw this thread for the first time tonight. If the decision is an art project, I'll participate. I already know what I'd make. For clarification, what I'd make would be made in the shop, and would likely have a shop/tool theme, but could just as well be displayed as art in the house as in the shop. The principle material would be stone rather than wood, but no, it's not a "pet rock".


----------



## Iguana

> I nominate Mark for moderator.


Terry, you can't nominate me! I'll volunteer instead 

Sounds like we've got two camps - screwdrivers vs. shop art. Maybe a followup survey is in order…


----------



## terryR

^awesome, Mark.

Bob, you learned to knap while in CA?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm ready for shop art!!


----------



## terryR

^that's what I had in mind!
Except a wooden iron.

Mark, you may as well send Don's ART to me…


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, you learned to knap while in CA?
> 
> - terryR


No Terry, taking a nap on the fireline is one of the 18 situations that shout "watch out". ;-)
http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/safety/10_18/10_18.html


----------



## CL810

This is a great read. A Woodworker's Guide to Tool Steel and Heat Treating


----------



## Iguana

I've set up a survey for the Screwdriver/Shop Art question and completion date. I'll let this run for a week or so then get the swap started.

https://getfoureyes.com/s/8x0L/


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Iguana

Survey says … 27 responses so far.


----------



## waho6o9

Doneski, thanks Mark!


----------



## Iguana

OK, survey has run for a week. 46 responses in total. Filtering out the "Don't Care" responses, 63% preferred doing Shop Art. And almost everyone picked the end of January completion date.

I'll set up a separate thread for the new swap in a few days.

There's almost 3 1/2 months to work on your art, LJs. I'm expecting some spectacular pieces!


----------



## Ocelot




----------



## shipwright

Better make that puppy for someone really nearby ….... who owns a truck with a power tailgate.


----------



## Iguana

Yup. Shipping cost is on the sender


----------



## Ocelot

Yeah, I think I'd better not try to build that.

That photo is from the lobby of a building in China - headquarters of Mujigfang planes - supposedly the worlds largest working "hand" plane. The iron weighs something like 128lb (58Kg). The plane weighs 1880 pounds.

I'm not much on "art", but it qualifies as art for me.

-Paul


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes! More like a truck-plane at that point lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like each slice would make a 1/4 inch board!


----------



## DLK

> Yeah, I think I d better not try to build that.
> 
> That photo is from the lobby of a building in China - headquarters of Mujigfang planes - supposedly the worlds largest working "hand" plane. The iron weighs something like 128lb (58Kg). The plane weighs 1880 pounds.
> 
> I m not much on "art", but it qualifies as art for me.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Boy I got that wrong, I thought it was a very small person.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I'd hate to have to edge that blade.


----------



## JayT

I want to see the plane hammer for adjusting that one.


----------



## theoldfart

^ probably a steam pile driver.


----------



## Iguana

New thread created for the Shop Art Swap. Please move discussion of this topic to the new thread.


----------

